# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  تغییر رنگ متن های نرم افزار در سی ام دی با پایتون

## Jaxon_hacker_black

*سلام .
دوستان من می خوام یه برنامه بنویسم که یه متن مثلا "Hello" رو چاپ کنه .
رنگ این کلمه در سی ام دی با بقیه کلمات متفاوت باشه .
چطور این کار رو کنم ؟
*

----------


## n.nowroozi

from termcolor import colored

print colored('hello', 'red'), colored('world', 'green')



منبع

----------

